# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  So. . . How do YOU fly?

## MusicDragon

So in dreams, how do YOU attain flight? Do you float or flap your arms like wings? Do you have rockets?

I for one have to actually flap my arms like wings, and usually they do actually turn into wings. xD

----------


## Oreo

I used to always just jump up and shoot myself into the air. I usually grow dragon wings out of my back now because I really like the feeling of flight when I have wings.

----------


## MusicDragon

Yes I totally agree! I feel flight is better appreciated when you feel the wind underneath your dream wings. I feel that if I were to just float around, it wouldn't feel the same. That and I feel like I have more control over my flight. tip the wings a little and you turn, dip your wings and you descend, flap vigorously and you ascend. I love it.

----------


## Evolventity

I expand my arms, usually flapping slowly, from either high structures or running and jumping. I'd love to fly as a European Dragon; it's one of my LD goals actually.  :smiley:

----------


## MusicDragon

I've flown as a wyvern  ::D:

----------


## Bimpo

I remember I just jumped and glided, didn't even question my self whether it was a dream or what. Although, it was so vivid that when I woke up I was happy through out the morning because it felt sooooo real amazingly real even though I will never/had even experience something like that in real life

----------


## Erii

Moved to Dream Control  :vicious:

----------


## RainbowSigh

I usually have to have a running start, then I fly with my arms spread out to my sides and my legs spread out. Sometimes I either have to flap my arms a little to be stable or go higher, or I sometimes imagine I have faery wings or angel wings and those are keeping me in the sky.

----------


## macasdude

weird.. i came to this site thinking i was pretty advanced with my lucid dreams but.. you people seem to be able to do more LOL!   EVERY dream i have now is Lucid but i only get dreams about once a week..  i figured out a way to ALWAYS get a dream.. but i wouldn't recommend it because its unhealthy when used wrong. Also it might only work with my body chemistry.   as for flying i just had another dream last night.   i tried to fly again but i just cant get it to work.. i run forward and jump and sorta do a superman pose with both arms infront of me.  i glide for a bit then lay on the ground.   i saw a basketball goal and i started punching it thinking i can learn some new boxing techniques when i wake up then i tried to see if i can hit it real hard and knock it away but it didnt move... after that i climbed to the top of the goal and jumped off..   the goal was abnormally high once i got to the top and i got the ( roller coaster) feeling in my stomach when i jumped..  realizing that and that im dreaming showed me that i can get that feeling with out actually moving.. soooooooo i kept climbing and jumping off  trying to memorize the feeling so i can do it at will when i wake up.. but after like the 5th jump i woke up its wierd because in my mind i told myself that if i get to excited in my dream or if my heart rate goes up it will wake me.. and i was trying mad hard not to wake up!

----------


## mikeac

I usually just jump, and the air takes me to where I need to go.  I sprout wings, but they move on their own accord.  I'm a very passive flier, I spend most of my time in flight constructing different things to fly to/by/around, and my mind just takes me where I need to go.

----------


## gab

In my regular dreams, since early childhood, I either jumped on something higher, like a fence, from there to the tree or street lamp and glide from there. Or, I was gliding just few inches off the ground and propelling myself with my hands like a surfer laying on the surfboard. Later on, I jumped in the air a couple of times flapping my arms, untill the air under my arms got thicker and was able to hold me up. 
In my first LD, I flew like a superman, although I have never done it before. Since then, in 99% of my lucids, dreams starts with me hovering in the air in what I call the "ghost" style. Upright, where body goes, legs follow. Kind of like a hovering hummingbird. Never really think of flying, I start out already in the air  :smiley:  Loooove flying :smiley:  Feels like that's my natural state.

----------


## MusicDragon

Actually, once I start flying, I automatically become lucid and take control of the dream. I guess it's my dreamsign. However, flight is not always needed in order for me to become lucid. Sometimes, if I keep up with my dream journal and go to sleep with the intention of lucid dreaming, then I have a good chance of simply becoming lucid in a dream. As far as I can remember, I have flown in every one of my lucid dreams. I have found no better joy than flight ^w^

----------


## Ibis

I prefer wings. It feels so free and wonderful, yet somehow possible according to the laws of psychics (they can be upright _mean_ sometimes)
Having a hard time with my wings suddenly disappearing though  :tongue2:  Just a crick gotta be worked out ..

----------


## MusicDragon

I used to have a terrible time steering and staying high in the air. sometimes I would just sink in the air towards the ground. It was kinda weird. I still had my wings but they would stop working, or I would actually get tired of flapping and my wings would drop like heavy stones. I think lucid dreaming allowed me overcome those little issues ^^ In fact, if I become lucid in a nightmare, flying is my usual mode of escape. It is wonderful. Wish it were like that in real life.

----------


## MusicDragon

> I prefer wings. It feels so free and wonderful, yet somehow possible according to the laws of psychics (they can be upright _mean_ sometimes)
> Having a hard time with my wings suddenly disappearing though  Just a crick gotta be worked out ..



And what kind of wings do you fly with? Are they your arms or do they sprout from your back?

----------


## Ibis

I've used arms once, but I like having them free. I didn't think I could manage growing wings, and therefore didn't bother either.
In the dreams where I have had wings (non-lucid) they have been white and bird like, from my back. Those are the best.

----------


## Hwen

flying for me has tended to start like this:
i push off of a wall (most of my dreams take place inside my/a house) then i drift away like im in 0-g. then i sort of flap around for more control. (if you get the chance, DO try for zero gravity its so cool!)
once i flew on a Nimbus 2000 (broomstick, for those unfamiliar with Harry Potter) but i accidentally flew a little too high, and ended up looking back down at our galaxy  ::shock::

----------


## Sam1r

Get some room as if Im an airplane then run off and jump.. though i need high ground to fly :p

----------


## EarthInferno

See my dream journal entry, Flying 10/05/04.  That pretty much explains how I fly.

at: www dreamviews com/blogs/earthinferno/old-dream-flying-10-05-04-31590/

----------


## Kage64

i kinda just start by looking up at the sky and then "willing" myself to get up there (if that makes any sense lol) but in my case I usually instinctively flew to run away from something ::fly::

----------


## MusicDragon

> i kinda just start by looking up at the sky and then "willing" myself to get up there (if that makes any sense lol) but in my case I usually instinctively flew to run away from something



Same here. I use flying to escape from nightmares lol

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This morning, when I wanted to fly, I just squatted down (well looking upwards), then slowly rose my body up and up until eventually my feet left the ground.

----------


## USA

Well, in my first LD, I _tried_ flying; I just jumped and jumped until I got a bit higher than a normal jump. I never actually flew though in that dream. Once I just randomly jumped extremely high into the clouds, and then I knew I would have to fly or fall, so I stuck my arm out like superman and flew around.

----------


## captaingolfball

For me, I usually jump into the air, and it's like I'm "swimming through air". I have to paddle / stroke through the air.

----------


## Indeed

I'm actually not quite sure how I fly. Sometimes it's a zoomy sort of flight, and others, it's more floaty.

I've never flown with wings before, but it sounds really cool!

----------


## Blunt

I swing on my cord like Tarzan :] or jump, or transform into a plane.

----------


## insideout

Most of the time I just float off the ground and soar through the air.
Sometimes I flap my arms like wings. A few times I've flown while in a chair or on a cushion, or some other thing.
I've never grown wings, but I would like to try it sometime.

----------


## nicromno

Just make sure you don't fly too close to the sky ...

----------


## beijaflor

Usually I just jump off something and flap my arms like wings or "swim" through the air, like I swim in water.. it works quite well, though I would love to fly with wings or by turning into a bird  :smiley:

----------


## MusicDragon

> Just make sure you don't fly too close to the sky ...



Why?

----------


## nicromno

I failed trying to make an Icarus reference. I wanted to say: "Just make sure you don't fly too close to the sun".

----------


## MusicDragon

xD I had thought so but wasn't sure.

----------


## Liquidaque

> So in dreams, how do YOU attain flight? Do you float or flap your arms like wings? Do you have rockets?
> 
> I for one have to actually flap my arms like wings, and usually they do actually turn into wings. xD



I can fly in any manor, but for some reason if I want to fly at VERY VERY fast speeds, I have to be in a position as if I was riding a flying motorcycle..... or Wonder Woman's invisible jet.

----------


## Mystycal

When I fly, and that has only happened once thus far (I just have a difficult time with dream powers for some reason) I swim through the air, breaststroke. It was more of a glide and it was painfully slow, but does qualify as flying kind of  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I float.  I imagine that feeling you get when falling, like when your guts drop on a rollercoaster, or in freefall skydiving .  I just rise into the air with that feeling.

----------


## DreamAlchemist

The few times I've done it, I normally just float. Boring, but it gets the job done.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## LucidPirate

I just sort of levitate. I don't have to jump or use rockets or get a running start. When I want to go somewhere, I just lift off the ground and go where I want to go. Granted, I''ve been flying in my LD's since I was a child.

----------


## Saizo

Same here. I just levitate and fly around. I always feel a weird sensation in the upper right section of my brain every time I levitate.

----------


## EarthInferno

Well, like this morning's lucid dream, I just bent my knees a little and gave a jump.  As I rise into the air, I "catch" myself with my telekinetic will.  I feel my mind force underneath me, holding me in the air for any type of flight or levitation I choose. 

My DJ Entry

----------


## Triforce

I've transformed into a human rocket once. I couldn't control it very well, but it was very easy to do.

----------


## AstroTravler

> flying for me has tended to start like this:
> i push off of a wall (most of my dreams take place inside my/a house) then i drift away like im in 0-g. then i sort of flap around for more control. (if you get the chance, DO try for zero gravity its so cool!)
> once i flew on a Nimbus 2000 (broomstick, for those unfamiliar with Harry Potter) but i accidentally flew a little too high, and ended up looking back down at our galaxy



Wow! Is that a dream or astral projection? I'm interested in this experience

----------


## aesthetic

I usually bust through the roof of a building for some reason and just fly around without moving any limbs, I like to just soar and play with the wind! Quite Exhilarating.

----------


## Marquis2988

I tend To Have To Flap My Arms, But recently I've figured out how to sort of " blast off " Its great the sensation of flying, One time I was having a nightmare in which some sort of bat creature continuely swooped down and tried to kill me. Of course I could fly which led to a very intense dogfight in which I ripped the creatures wings off. Anyways I Fly So Much In Dreams Now Its Basically Normal Now.

----------


## Appe96

I might be weird, but I jump up in a normal pose, and fly around in that pose.

----------


## littlezoe

Usually i start with swimming moves, as it feels "natural" to me... sometimes i keep flying like that, because it's a good feeling when i push the air with my arms and legs  ::D:  But i also fly just by my thoughts, without moving any arms or legs... somewhat like superman.

----------


## ErikaEH

A mix of kicking my legs, like when you swim, and gliding. Flying for me takes a lot of effort. I need to grow a pair of wings or something.

----------


## Rubens

I just want to fly and start floating  ::D: 
But sometimes when inside a building, I preffer jumping over the things, grabbing in the ceiling or in the objects

----------


## EarthInferno

I had to improvise in a recent dream to start flying from a sitting position, I was in the backseat of a car.  Once I became lucid and decided what I was going to do, I flew through the car roof leaving a hole in it.  I used all the force and willpower available to me to do it.  I ended up going so fast I was tens of thousands of miles above the earth in a few seconds where I stopped and looked back down to see how high I was.

----------


## MusicDragon

> I tend To Have To Flap My Arms, But recently I've figured out how to sort of " blast off " Its great the sensation of flying, One time I was having a nightmare in which some sort of bat creature continuely swooped down and tried to kill me. Of course I could fly which led to a very intense dogfight in which I ripped the creatures wings off. Anyways I Fly So Much In Dreams Now Its Basically Normal Now.



A dogfight? That's awesome! I've fought in dreams, but whenever they start in the air, I end up being knocked down to the ground and the rumble continues there. The last time that happened, the dream ended with me getting stabbed in the shoulder with a butter knife xD

----------


## Sivason

I often sit in a cross legged position and levetate myself. I then fly around seated upright.

----------


## Driscj

I use a mind force to will myself up into the air. I can fly faster, but it takes a lot of effort to gather enough energy to do so. I also have to do this if I want to use my mind to control or destroy things. A few times I've ended up "yelling" to gather the energy to do large tasks. It's pretty fun  :Cheeky:

----------


## Belle

It depends.  Sometimes I like to put on my bright glittery heels and clack them together numerous times until I take flight; other times I perform the chicken dance.  Once I reach the winged portion of the dance, I'm usually in the air.  

Chickens fly right?

----------


## xdream

To fly, I simply try to fly, like I lunge into the air (Sorry, this probably isn't very useful).

----------


## EthicalEye

Flying stresses my arm when after i wake up :Eek:  although im not flapping it ::banana::

----------


## Bladinus

If this is not true I will be thoroughly disapointed.

----------


## Bladinus

I typically just jump one or two times while I'm lucid. It hasn't failed me yet.

----------


## Beefer

I fly in two ways:

1. Starting to swim in the air

2.Just let my self float to my target

As simple as that

----------


## Carousel

I push off from the ground and imagine a propulsive underneath me, like I have natural superpowers.  :smiley:  Contrary to what one may think, what works for me is not psyching myself up for flying, and just "doing" it.

----------


## Fox Blade

Last time what I did was summon a small, fold-able aircraft... it was also painted red. Just happens that I had no problems piloting it. While in the same dream, I also summoned a dragon which also flew me to somewhere.  ::banana::

----------


## Chicken

I jump into the air and just swim. It isn't very fast but I don't know how to propel myself otherwise when I'm in the air.

----------


## Graywolf

I usually do one of two ways:

If I'm on the ground, I have to close my eyes, raise my arms, and imagine the sensation of rising, and it goes very slow at first, but I slowly gain speed.

If I'm up high enough, I just jump down, gain speed from the fall, and then level out.

However, a couple nights ago, I was on the ground and my usual method wasn't working, so I did something really weird, but it worked.  I lay down on my stomach and started sliding forward, gaining speed and slowly rising into the air, like an airplane.

----------


## Ollie

I get a simple jogging start, jump with my arms spread out, and bring them down. I pretty much just fly through the air with a self propellant. It's pretty awesome xD I've never thought to grow wings before, but it's something I will now try...

----------


## Ksero

I'm not exactly sure how I do it, as the first time I popped out of my body in a WILD (also my first lucid) I was flying right from the start, it seems that since it happened that way the first time its automatic for me, i just think about it and float off the ground, It usually goes like "oh sweet, im dreaming *fly*." I'm definitely going to try with wings though, sounds like a whole new experience.

----------


## lifeinsteps

I stood somewhere where I had plenty of space, a field.

Then I allowed myself to fall forwards towards the ground until my face was just a foot or so from the ground and I began to run. For some reason having my face closer to the ground allowed me to run faster and I slowly straightened back up as I ran.

Once I got a good speed, I basically just threw my arms out to my sides and for some reason the "wind" caught underneath my arms and lifted me into the air. From that point on I was simply propelled constantly, for some reason. I just turned my body to turn and spin, or dipped my head to go down and raised my head and shoulders to go up.

----------


## KingVincent

gravity has always been low in my dreams so i usually just jump once or twice and start floating about until i go faster

----------


## kyndy101

Interesting question. I almost always have dreams in which I acquire flight, all in different ways. Here are all of them:
1. I once 'flew' around with water holding me in the air
2. Once I grew wings on my back
3. I ride dragons
4. I transform into a dragon
5. I just fly without anything
6. I have rode floating objects [random objects like a desk or box]

----------


## Gibotos

In my dreams it takes a lot of effort to fly. I have to focus and I feel the pressure building in my head. It is like when you lift something heavy and the blood rushes to your face. Then I begin to lift off the ground. The more I push the faster I go. I can feel the wind in my face and my eyes are drying out because of the wind, so I blink a lot. I fly higher and through a cloud and my close get damp because of the moisture. Now I am cold and I begin to push harder and fly higher above the cloud. I can feel the sun on my back and my chest is still cold, I begin to spin to warm up my chest. It is so peaceful up there. I look down and see a town and small ant size people moving all around. Then I fly over a forest and finally I land on top of a mountain and sit and admire the world around me.

----------


## Ekyu

Only did it once, but it worked right away at a really high speed. I just sayed to my myself, i can fly. Jumped in the air and that was it. Got more trouble with blurred vision while im flying though.  :Sad:

----------


## LucidiTEA

I always use the Superman method. The first time I flew I had very limited control. When I turned, my body rotated but I continued flying in the same direction and slammed right into a tree. This instantly woke me up from my first LD. Now I have much more control in my flying. If I am about to hit an object I just close my eyes and pass right through it. I am still working on speed control though, I fly really fast, sometimes too fast.

----------


## ace55

It's interesting how we have to use energy up to do certain things. As if (which I believe) we have our own dream bodies...what some would call our spirit in a higher frequency body when we are aware of it (Seven higher planes)? It takes a lot of effort to transport sometimes. I very rarley fly...probably because I usually just try and think where I want to go and Im there or Im already there to begin with. I had an LD last night where I was traveling over Thailand (really high from like an airplane view so I only saw the birdseye view of it and some buildings) later just moving along a black void into I came across a room in a flying way...but I was bodyless...just conscious moving of thinking I want to travel around softly. Swimming...I find myself just using my body and swiming in dreams like you would in RL/RT. I had a dream not long ago I jumped into this lake and was swimming across it doing forward strokes...funny thing is...I do not know how to swim at all in waking life. I took some lessons around 1989 but had a fear of drowing (almost did and still have that fear) and never went into water to swim again (only the shallow side and just stood there and cooled off...havent been in a pool in probably fifteen years) so it was odd I was swimming like it was nothing in that dream..but in a dream you do not drown.

----------


## Jackst09

I generally just have a run up and jump in the air, I believe in this which is most likely why. Flying in my experience is amazing, it feels really vivid the landscape passing by whilst you can move with such ease. Funnily enough if i stick my arm up like superman it increases the speed in which i am flying.

----------


## XANA

I run forward and jump a few times, increasingly higher each jump, then I just fly.  Kinda like Winged-Cap Mario.

----------


## Camo

Don't 'try' to fly, just 'believe' you can fly. Imagine you 'are' hovering through the air. ^_^

----------


## sanctispiritus

Most of the time I fly in non lucid dreams. I find my self flying , that's it.

----------


## psychic

I just shoot up in the air and fly.  :smiley:  I can't explain it, it just comes naturally without me thinking about it.

----------


## Wolfwood

Apparently I don't; the world flies.

----------


## Chicken

Last night in my DILD I flew on the back of a horse, not a unicorn or something but just a big, fat, brown pony.
It was surprisingly good  :;-):

----------


## Killing

I first float a bit above the ground and then glide in the air o__o

----------


## benzilla04

I used a jetpack  :smiley:

----------


## Rsandee

I just do it.
That's it, no strings attached.
You could imagine it like Superman or Neo from the Matrix, except you don't have to lift your arm or have to jump for it to work.

----------


## Nox12

I do it dragon ball z style  ::D: 

(I.e. just lift myself and fly)

----------


## sanctispiritus

I think that flying comes spontaneously.  You don't need to try.  It just happens. In my case I finds myself levitating in the middle of a dream, sometimes jumping 15 or 16 meters and that is total impossible, otherwise I could have gone to compete in the Olimpic Games in London. Because i have much more non lucid dreams than lucids, then most of my flying expirencies have occurred in non lucid dreams. My theory is that sensation of being levitating is related to those vib rations that sometimes we feel in different stages of dreaming. I you can remember a dream that happens during those stages, probably you could remember that that you have been able to fly in dreams. Indeed sometimes I have tried to fly in lucid dreams to no avail.

----------


## Smashem

I lean forward looking at the ground pick up my left leg and jump on my right then I look forward and maybe use wings

----------


## Smashem

I look at the ground and watch it move away then I look forward and make wings just for show

----------


## Adampotato

It really varies, sometimes I grow wings, sometimes I get rocket boots. But in my most recent lucid dream, I focused on the clouds, and a tornado with air plane inside it appeared. I jumped on the plane and flew around.

----------


## Whatsnext

Flying for me has always been effortless, but getting back on the ground is sometimes harder! The last time I flew I just rocketed up straight into the sky at a billion miles per hour, couldn't get back down, and woke up.

----------


## MichaelMclain91

If i won't to fly i just make my self start falling form the sky, like sky diving then i start flying

----------


## Atras

I usually just jump into the air and immediately start ascending.  I tend to fly Neo Style.

----------


## Zetatrix

Whenever i look in a mirror, wings would just grow out of my back (I happened to grow Angel Wings). Then i just spread out my arms to extend the wings and of course just jump in the air to go on a flight. My wings move whenever my arms move. (Meaning, that when i flap my arms, my wings flap as well to gain altitude). Flying is indeed a wonderful experience.

----------


## Cheysdreamer

I just jump up or off a building into flight. I look where I want to go.. such as a tree and I go. When I first started flying when I was younger I constantly fell out of the sky. In one dream though I was at a flying camp that had really tall building about a mile apart and you would jump off different levels and try to get to the other side. By the end of the dream I was jumping off the highest level and making it to the other side. I was happy. I also transform into a hawk at times and that helps me fly. Also, if I want to go somewhere really far away, while I'm flying I imagine where I want to go and then a purple disc thing will show up and I grab it and it sucks me into it and shoots me out where I wanted to go.

----------


## jarrhead

I wear button-up shirts (but unbottoned) and hold then out as I run really really fast until I obtain lift.  Then I shapeshift into a plane or something.

That's the easiest way for me.  Though I have toyed with riding winged creatures, winged machines that I pump like a well,or just straight out flying.  But if the control is in MY hands, i crash.  I require a winged creature to ride, a shapeshift, or the outside control of a shirt providing lift, much like batman's wings or something haha.  Flexible, but goes solid when it needs to.

----------


## JadeGreen

I like to make jets of fire in my hand that I use to thrust myself into the air. Sometimes I can also fly by focusing on an object in the sky/ceiling like a tall building or cloud, then just imagine the object getting closer.

----------


## jarrhead

> I like to make jets of fire in my hand that I use to thrust myself into the air. Sometimes I can also fly by focusing on an object in the sky/ceiling like a tall building or cloud, then just imagine the object getting closer.



Gives me an idea.

Grappling hook.

----------


## Incubus

I fly in nearly all my LD's. I usually just jump and take flight straight away generally looking at the sky not always though, I find if I concentrate on the ground I will fall down and haft to take flight again. my flying is sometimes uncontrollable either falling back down to the ground or flying at uncontrollable speeds. one time I shot up into the sky with tremendous pace past space into old black and white TV shows being broadcast and old radio stations being audibly played, then into a black void, were the flying stoped spontaneously and I was floating very slowly rotating in the fetal position.

although depending on my lucidity it varies, In one of my dreams I have spent what seemed like an hour flying with perfect precision, levitating cars, tearing down skyscrapers with my mind, teleporting talking to dream characters all with no trouble at all.

so yeah I'd say control depends on your knowledge and experience, not so much technique. but most importantly your level of lucidity and how much you desire it, how much you will yourself... to fly.

----------

